# FurAffinity's very good friend and server administrator is very ill in the hospital...



## Alkora (Apr 23, 2007)

One of our staff members, our friend Gushi, is in the hospital atm. The other staff members have agreed that it would be nice to have something nice done for him by us and the members of FA. His work and dedication to keeping all this running has been outstanding. If you could possibly contribute something to maybe help him feel better, it would be muchly appreciated.

Pics of his fursona can be located here: http://www.gushi.org/gallery/gushiferret

You may post pics on this thread, you can email them to me at byakkowolf@yahoo.com. If you wish to send something physically to him, contact me about an address to send it to.


----------



## blueroo (Apr 23, 2007)

*RE: Your attention please!*

And folks, keep it PG-13. Gushi is very sick and we don't need to make him all excitable and embarrass him in front of the nurses!


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Apr 23, 2007)

*RE: Your attention please!*

Sounds like a great idea.

Sadly, I'm aweful at drawing, but if anybody does up some lineart I'll give it a coloring in Photoshop.

Not much, but I can help a _bit_.


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 23, 2007)

*RE: Your attention please!*

i'm not very good at art either except writing stories alkora but i don't know what to write about it's kinda hard for me to figure this out.


----------



## Draggy (Apr 23, 2007)

*RE: FurAffinity's very good friend and server administrator is very ill in the hospit*

Hmm.....I'll see what I can sketch out.  I'm not the best artist, but I'll try.  I've been trying to find something to do during commons and my lunch period, so maybe this'll fill the void!


----------



## Cole_cat (Apr 23, 2007)

*RE: FurAffinity's very good friend and server administrator is very ill in the hospit*

if I could draw, I'd so help out , get well gushi ; ;


----------



## Lyenuv (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm in on this =3


----------



## Horrorshow (Apr 23, 2007)

Going on the "It's the thought that counts" principle, I think I'll try my hand at doing something. 

What's better than having fun for a good cause? :]
( I wonder if that made any sense. D: )


----------



## robomilk (Apr 24, 2007)

Y'owch. >.<

Get well soon server surfer dude!


----------



## bluedrache (Apr 24, 2007)

*RE: FurAffinity's very good friend and server administrator is very ill in the hospit*

Three words:

Get Well Soon!


(In 72 point font with flashing lights, blinking neon, twinkling bits and ... and ... uh ... nipple tassles!!!  Yeah...!!!)


----------



## Midnight_Fox (Apr 24, 2007)

I like to draw him something and hope he gets better soon ^^


----------



## blade (Apr 24, 2007)

I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## yak (Apr 24, 2007)

Get well soon, gushi.


----------



## dmcclellan (Apr 24, 2007)

I got something to contribute. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/374873/


----------



## Magica (Apr 24, 2007)

I did one, too: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/512745/


----------



## Kwik (Apr 24, 2007)

Get well Gushi! ^^ Friendly pic from me

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/512991/


----------



## Option7 (Apr 24, 2007)

Aww, get well soon.

I'll try to do something for him.

When does he get out?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll see what I can do since he's a friend of another admin I talk with too.


----------



## Horrorshow (Apr 24, 2007)

Done with a quick little sketch.
. 3.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/513196/


----------



## Goofygopher (Apr 24, 2007)

*RE: FurAffinity's very good friend and server administrator is very ill in the hospit*

I will try to draw his character this weekend... I hope I do decently! Get better people miss you!!


----------



## FoxBoom (Apr 24, 2007)

here ya go its not much but i thought it was cute ^-^;;
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/513608/


----------



## lasah (Apr 25, 2007)

I just wanted to tell Gushi, I met my boyfriend on FA, he lives 1,000 miles away and I have no idea how horrible it would be if I never met him. I love him, a lot, and it's thanks to your guys' hard work that make miracles like that happen all day every day. I am forever indebted to all the staff of FA for making that possible. I'd give you all a hug if I could, and Gushi, you can't stay sick, Cupid can't stand in too long, x3. Oh yeah, and the kids that just love the stuff on it too, xD ^^  Get well!


----------



## mudpaws (Apr 25, 2007)

hay get well soon gushi we all love you hear at FA  

lots of hugs and nuzzles from all to you


----------



## Fox Amoore (Apr 25, 2007)

Get well soon. 

Musically yours;

Foxy.


----------



## catgir (Apr 25, 2007)

*RE: FurAffinity's very good friend and server administrator is very ill in the hospit*

I drew Gushi...hope he gets well soon. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/514444/


----------



## Serath-Drake (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't work well in a hurry and I'm really busy with a college course RL, but I have an idea I'm going to attempt to draw. *Sighs* Now if only they could figure out a way to transmit big hugs through the internet.


----------



## MandoAndy (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd be happy to write him some music... if my microphone wasn't packed and ready to move, I would record him something right now. I hope he gets better soon. My thoughts and prayers go out to him =)


----------



## The Sonic God (Apr 26, 2007)

Alkora said:
			
		

> One of our staff members, our friend Gushi, is in the hospital atm. The other staff members have agreed that it would be nice to have something nice done for him by us and the members of FA. His work and dedication to keeping all this running has been outstanding. If you could possibly contribute something to maybe help him feel better, it would be muchly appreciated.
> 
> Pics of his fursona can be located here: http://www.gushi.org/gallery/gushiferret
> 
> You may post pics on this thread, you can email them to me at byakkowolf@yahoo.com. If you wish to send something physically to him, contact me about an address to send it to.



Alkora, if there's anything that I can do personally, give me a call.


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Apr 26, 2007)

Awwww get well soon Gushi! I'll draw something as soon as I can!


----------



## MommySpike (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm just a newbie here but it wasn't that long ago that I was in hospital and I'm here to say that hospitals are NO place for sick people. Bleah....

Get Well, Gushi!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/515555/


----------



## Foxlink (Apr 26, 2007)

Get well soon Gushi..    I hope you feel better, and I'm going to be trying to get ahold of you through the hospital.  I know we don't know each other, but I like to keep in touch with peoples that are in need... seems like you need someone to watch over you right now   

=^_^=
-Fox


----------



## Duracraft (Apr 26, 2007)

*RE: FurAffinity's very good friend and server administrator is very ill in the hospit*

Get well soon Gushi


----------



## ace (Apr 28, 2007)

*Chibi Gushi*

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/519514/


----------



## tger_foxmark (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey, Tger Here, I'm an EMT from Indiana, and yes... I hate posting on message boards, but i thought i would give my support, from the Emergency Medical Feline/ The Feline Medic


Tger FoxMark
EMT-B -Indianapolis IN.


----------



## CaribbeanFox (Apr 29, 2007)

*RE: FurAffinity's very good friend and server administrator is very ill in the hospit*

I hope you enjoy this get well image I drew, Gushi! Keep your spirits up:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/520345/


----------



## Xonic the Fox (Apr 29, 2007)

I wish I had something to contribute. My best wishes for him though. He has my sympathy.


----------



## Monster Tamer (Apr 29, 2007)

I cannot contribute with anything material ATM, so the maximum I can do is offer a prayer for his quick recovery. Hope it helps, whoever little.


----------



## Growly (Apr 29, 2007)

I made Gushi a badgeything!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/520868/

I'm going to email you in a minute, Alkora.


----------



## darkchukkz (Apr 30, 2007)

*RE: FurAffinity's very good friend and server administrator is very ill in the hospit*

I donÂ´t know him, but IÂ´ll hope he gets well soon... here is my pic.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/521851/


----------



## Mathmachine (Apr 30, 2007)

I too wish that he gets well soon, and hopes that he isn't there for something too serious.


----------



## Angyl (May 1, 2007)

cha-ching! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/523519/

Also, had a thought on this one, I'd love to be able to send the original to him since it's made to be a large card, but I want to cram as many FA user signatures in on it as possible.

I think I need to Note the 'neer to see what to do about that...


----------



## AishaDracoGryph (May 1, 2007)

well what exactly is wrong with him? (I wish I could get free fursona pics just for being ill )


----------



## Cougar_Leon (May 1, 2007)

This is the best I could do...

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/524741/


----------



## lolcox (May 2, 2007)

*RE: FurAffinity's very good friend and server administrator is very ill in the hospit*



			
				AishaDracoGryph said:
			
		

> well what exactly is wrong with him? (I wish I could get free fursona pics just for being ill )



Well, uh, it's a helluva mess he's going through.
Long story short: He's probably going to need some surgery, and has already had to be transferred to another hospital.

What makes it so bad is, I'm in no position to actually take some of the load off his shoulders, regarding Gushi Systems. I can barely even check my email right now, haha. I can't do anything to help, which leaves me frustrated.

Guess I'll just keep saving to get my fins on a laptop, and a wireless card.


----------



## King_Raxxor (May 4, 2007)

*RE: FurAffinity's very good friend and server administrator is very ill in the hospit*

Yeesh, I wonder how long he has been in the hospital.  Any idea what his illness is?


----------



## Halo_Enfinity (May 4, 2007)

*RE: FurAffinity's very good friend and server administrator is very ill in the hospit*

I know nothing of him, this place, or any fur here, but I know this.  Nobody diserves to be ill, get better soon, dude, or I'll have to hunt you down and cast Curaga on yer tail.  But really, best of luck to 'im.  I didn't read the whole shit here, so if he's already all better, someone slap me.


----------



## Rattra (May 12, 2007)

*RE: FurAffinity's very good friend and server administrator is very ill in the hospit*

It's a bit late, but I did something also: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/543328/

Hope he gets well soon, if not getting slowly better already by now.. =)


----------

